# Help! New sprinkler system install during germination of new seed



## Danjoe (May 5, 2020)

Hi All - I'm a first time poster and would greatly appreciate some expert input. Apologize in advance for the length of the post!

I purchased a new sprinkler system for my parents this past winter and agreed to have it installed next week (second week of May). When the installer came in the winter to survey the property, he recommended I put a layer of top soil around a few large trees that had lots of exposed roots (roughly 5-10 feet around each tree). I coordinated with my parents to have their landscaper come the last week in April to put this soil down. Long story short, there was a bit "lost in translation" and he put top soil/peat moss across the ENTIRE yard and put down fresh seed which is now germinating.

My fear is now that the trenching is going to ruin the germinating seed. What do I do? I'm not sure I can push the install out. Will the seed be ruined? Is there a way the sprinkler installers can work around this and dig "neat" trenches in such soft conditions?

Hope this makes sense. Please let me know if there are any questions. Thank you in advance. Any recommendations would be very helpful!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I'm not an expert but I think you should just be ready to reseed again after the install.


----------



## Danjoe (May 5, 2020)

Thank you TSGarp. I'm thinking the same. I just hope the sprinkler guys don't tear too much up. It's only the backyard luckily. Any advice from others?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If they use one of those vibrating line pullers then the damage should be minimal. But if they actually trench, that makes quite a mess. Not just the trenching but walking all over the yard, glueing pipes & fittings, burying pipe ... that requires some space. I can't see how they can do it without causing damage.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

And more than likely they would up their price estimate if it included trying not to disturb germinating seed.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

In the pro side, the whole yard will look better soon.

On the con side, there will be damage where they are working. Nothing you can do about that. More damage if they are trenching and laying pvc than if they are pulling flexible pipe.

Just plan on reseeding the damaged areas.


----------



## Danjoe (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'll move forward with the install (will ask if they can be careful!) and reseed once they are done. Hopefully the lawn will look great in a few months!


----------



## Danjoe (May 5, 2020)

Update - they ended up using the machine that pulls flex pipe, not trenching. In certain areas, it did minimal damage. But I have some trees on the property and the tires did quite a number when it was hauling through some roots. It's amazing how far away from the trees the root system travels.

Good news is, I have a new sprinkler system. I'll prepare the damaged areas and reseed later today. Thanks for everyone's help.

Dan


----------

